# Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird 798ci SI Combo



## TKxng (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
das Gerät hab ich mir noch gar nicht zugelegt. Das gibts verspätet unter den Weihnachtsbaum, wenn Down Imaging auf dem Markt ist. Möchte mich vorab schon etwas einlesen, damit es dann sofort mit Vollgas losgehen kann.
Gibt es für das Gerät eine deutsche Anleitung als PDF und wie/woher kann man die bekommen. Im Web hab ich bisher nur englisch und französich gefunden, aber das ist doch etwas zu anstrengend. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## robert07 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird 798ci SI Combo*

kannst bei schlageter bestellen. der verlangt aber happige 20€ für.
mfg


----------



## TKxng (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird 798ci SI Combo*

Die bekomme ich dann auch von ihm wenn ich das Gerät bei ihm gekauft habe. Hatte auf eine kostenlose digitale Ausgabe vorab gehoft. Infos dazu gerne auch an PN.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird 798ci SI Combo*



robert07 schrieb:


> kannst bei schlageter bestellen. der verlangt aber happige 20€ für.
> mfg


Nur um das Klarzustellen: Nicht ich verlange 20EUR dafür, sondern die Hersteller, wie z.B. Lowrance / Eagle / Humminbird und viele mehr. Eine Anleitung von Raymarine wird sogar mit 75EUR berechnet, da dort überall Copyrights drauf sind und die technische Übersetzung ein Vermögen kostet. Auch meine Mitbewerber dürfen das nicht umsonst!

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## robert07 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird 798ci SI Combo*

tatsache ist, daß es eine frechheit ist dafür überhaupt geld zu verlangen, wenn es in englisch und französisch kostenlos zu haben ist (meiner meinung nach). das ist aber nicht gegen Sie , herr schlageter, gerichtet. wie Sie schon sagen, das verlangen die hersteller.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird 798ci SI Combo*

Auch dazu möchte ich noch etwas sagen:
In Europa gibt es fast nur selbständige Distributoren, die für die Erstellung der Anleitungen selber sorgen müssen. Dies kostet unglaublich viel Geld.
Wenn die Hersteller die Anleitungen schreiben würden und dafür Geld nehmen, kann man die Meinung eventuell teilen. Die armen Distributoren aber bleiben auf diesen Kosten sitzen, müssen alle Reklamationen vorstrecken, Service bieten, CE Zertifizierung machen, sich mit den Händlern auseinandersetzen, usw.

Ich möchte manchmal mit denen nicht tauschen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------

